# bird has lump, bald spots



## tiellytiel

:cinnamon pearl:My Cockatiel has a lump near her butt area as you can see in the attachments. It's been there for about 4 weeks now. I took her to the bird place and they said it looks like an egg but she's not egg binding. They said I should give her broccoli, eggs, and even calcium liquid so she can get some calcium. They said I should also give her warm baths. I That area is also bald and she also has a bald spot in that area and on her chest too. THe one there on her chest have been there for a long time. She also has a lump on her rump near her tail feathers that's bald. It's been there awhile. I think she also may have a lump on her chest. I'm not sure. It looks like a lump. So, she had a lump near her butt, one on her rump, and i think one on her chest, and bald spot on her. At the bird store, they said it's probably because of her calcium defiency that all these things are happening. I've been gving her extra calcium for about 2 1/2 and no improvement. My parents won't let me take her to the vet. Any advice or help? THanks! btw, in the pictures I just took her a bath.


----------



## tiellytiel

I forgot to mention that her behavior is normal. She seems fine.


----------



## Haimovfids

If I were you I'd take her too a vet ASAP 
That dosent look quit normal especially when it was there for 4 weeks.
Is she picking near her butt area 
Did she pluck those missing feathers 
This can be a life or death situation for your bird


----------



## tiellytiel

I'm not really sure if she's plucking. I think they just fall out. My parents won't let me take her to the vet even when I told them it was a life or death situation.


----------



## Tequilagirl

Give her up to someone who can care for her then. Can't imagine what she must be suffering.


----------



## Haimovfids

I reccomend that you read this thread(it's a sad one)
It looks like the same case as yours

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27290


----------



## tiellytiel

I read the whole post. I don't think she has prolaspe. there are no tissues coming out of her butt. I want to try to get her to the vet. My parents said if I have money. Maybe I can go there when they're at work and use my credit card, but I would be in sooo much trouble after they said no. I mean like they would yell and hit me and stuff. I haven't seen any improvement since I followed the advice of i got from the bird event. I'm goin to really try and get money and goin to really try to get her to a vet. If not i'll surrender her to someone who can :'(.Pray for her plz


----------



## xoxsarahxox

It looks like it could be peritonitis, which is a swelling of fluids in certain areas, whatever it is it is not normal and I really hope you see an avian vet. http://m525.photobucket.com/albumvi...tive system/peritonitus-ILLUS-2.jpg.html?o=46


Also I'm not going to delete your pictures because of their medical significance but for future reference
we do not allow picture of cockatiels outside without the security of a harness or cage because its very dangerous, http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=13369


----------



## tiellytiel

how is that dangerous? keep the pictures there please. I'm doing my best. her behavior is fine she's not fluffed up on the ground she seems happy. she walks around when i let her play, etc. but her lump and everything. she doesn't look normal.


----------



## Haimovfids

She won't delete the pictures because they are important for the situation she was just saying that for the futore 


There is something called Care Credit that will help you get credit to pay the vet bill, and if you explain your situation to the vet they might reduce the fee for you. There's information on Care Credit at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26919


----------



## bobobubu

This poor birdie needs to go to the vet immediately, please!

edit: I am sorry but she doesn't look normal at all


----------



## Set

Birds will generally only start showing signs of pain or illness when it's too late. They are a prey animal and all prey animals hide their illness; being injured or sick in any way makes them vulnerable and an easy target.

This really doesn't look like something that can wait. I could be wrong, but the lump on her back almost looks like an infected or impacted preen gland, which can be fatal if left untreated.

She needs to a vet very soon. If your parents were not willing to take her to a vet, they never should have allowed the animal in their home. It's incredibly irresponsible of them. This bird needs a vet and if they aren't willing to take it and you don't have the means to do it, you may need to find someone to take her who can.

If you live in American or Canada, in many provinces and states it's illegal to deny medical care to an injured or sick animal.

ETA: Also wanted to say; I was under the impression that the bird was just in front of a wnidow in the pictures, not outside. However if it is outside, it's unsafe because even a clipped bird can still fly. Though clipping takes away their ability to gain lift, if there's a breeze, that's enough to let them take off. Many birds are lost this way.


----------



## xoxsarahxox

I realize the picture I linked to on my phone was too small so here is a larger version, it is made by a very experienced breeder, Srtiels.










and some info on peritonitis :http://www.avianweb.com/eggyolkperitonitis.html, 

and Ascites (fluid accumulation in general): http://talkcockatiels.com/showpost.php?p=124984&postcount=5,
You can also search past threads on the subject by using the search bar to the left or top of the web page.

Clipped cockatiels can still fly, if a gust of wind comes or they are spooked they can go pretty far, also there are many natural predators that can target your cockatiel and are not afraid of humans, such as birds of prey or even cats. This thread is on outside safety, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=13369.


----------



## enigma731

If you can't pay to have this bird seen, then please take her to the vet and tell them that you want to surrender her. She is going to die if you don't.

ETA: The lump on her rump is her preen gland, but it looks infected. She has multiple critical issues that need to be treated ASAP.


----------



## bjknight93

I agree. In your care, she will not make it because you don't have the financial resources to get her help. Surrender her to someone who can take care of her before it is too late.

This is a tough situation, but that's all I can see to be done for her.


----------



## Vickitiel

This is so sad. I hope you can find her the help she needs.


----------



## BabyMoo

I feel so sad for your cockatiel. She doesn't look normal at all. She is a lutino just like mine and what I see in the pictures is not normal. You could look up an *avian vet* (bird Doctor) in the phone book and call. Explain to them what is going on. They might be able to take care of your cockatiel without charge. It will not hurt to call and explain what is going on with your cockatiel and your situation at home. An avian vet will be able to help. When I took BabyMoo to the vet a couple of weeks ago, I heard them talking about someone calling to have the vet treat a wild bird that was found hurt. The Dr was not going to charge the person calling and wanted to help the bird. I would really recommend calling an avian Dr and getting help through them. Your cockatiel most be suffering. This is an awful situation. No animal should suffer because their owner refuses to take them to the vet. I agree to the above. Releasing her to the vet is probably her only chance at surviving ... if she still has a chance. Even without a chance at this point, she is suffering and something needs to be done about it. :lutino:

P.S. If there are no avian vets where you live, a general vet will be good help as well.


----------



## bobobubu

Do we have any news about this birdie? I was hoping to see an update


----------



## Tequilagirl

Personally, if she'd been in that state for 4 weeks already I don't even want to hear...

So upsetting


----------



## tiellytiel

I went to aav.org to look for a certified avian veterinarian. There's not many in my area but the closest one is For Pet's Sake in Decatur, GA. Then I went to their website (forpetssake.com) and it seemed good. So I was gonna go their, but then Today I was reading many reviews all of them from different sources (yelp, google, etc.). Many were bad saying that the place killed their pet!?! and some worser!?! and were warning people to not go. There were some good reviews, but then there was one review on yelp that said that the place is bad and that all the good reviews were clearly written by the staff!?! i'm shocked to hear bout that place and don't want to take the risk to bring my bird there. So I'm looking at another place which is 44 minutes from where i live and hopefully it has good reviews i'm scared though. If it's not good i'll have to go bout an hour. I don't care how long it is just that I don't want to inconveniece my parents or make them mad, and they won't let me drive far places by myself plus i cant bc i just got sedated. i'm stressed i've been up for a long time looking i just want to find a good vet i can trust and i certainly don't want to kill my pet!?!?! help plz


----------



## tiellytiel

btw, i'm sorry i didn't see all the new replies. usually i get and e-mail but i didn't see any soo i just saw the replies when i logged in.


----------



## tiellytiel

Set said:


> If you live in American or Canada, in many provinces and states it's illegal to deny medical care to an injured or sick animal.


I do live in America. I didn't know that.What will happen if you don't take and injured animal hypothetically so i can scare them and convince them?


----------



## tiellytiel

For "for pets sake animal hosptial", the most recent reviews were excellent. The bad ones were the old ones. Before they had 2 vets on the website, but then the lady retired and she's not a certified by the aav. The guy though is and he has rarely any bad reviews. I'm not sure. That's what it said on some of the reviews. should i still take her to this place?


----------



## enigma731

Go to For Pet's Sake. I personally know people who take their birds there, including a large bird rescue that uses them for veterinary care. They are great. I would take my birds there if I still lived in Decatur.


----------



## bobobubu

I can only tell you what I'd do in that situation, which is take the bird to that place you found. It's not like you have a choice, tiellytiel, your bird is sick and a mediocre vet is better than no vet, hopefully.


----------



## tiellytiel

enigma731 said:


> Go to For Pet's Sake. I personally know people who take their birds there, including a large bird rescue that uses them for veterinary care. They are great. I would take my birds there if I still lived in Decatur.


All the old reviews were about them killing their pets!?! I just don't want to my bird to die because of them. I'm just scared. Have they changed since Dr. shephard left?


----------



## tiellytiel

bobobubu said:


> I can only tell you what I'd do in that situation, which is take the bird to that place you found. It's not like you have a choice, tiellytiel, your bird is sick and a mediocre vet is better than no vet, hopefully.


Many reviews of that place were from customers who had pets in good condition, but they lost their pets due to bringing them there. I'm bringing her tommorrow morning. I'll stay up all night if I have to.


----------



## enigma731

tiellytiel said:


> All the old reviews were about them killing their pets!?! I just don't want to my bird to die because of them. I'm just scared. Have they changed since Dr. shephard left?


I don't know anything about Dr. Shephard but I know lots and lots of people who swear by Dr. Hutcheson. Honestly, on the basis of the pictures you've posted, your bird is in critical condition and there may not be any way to treat her no matter what you do. But Dr. Hutcheson is a great vet and a great surgeon according to my very good friends. I think he's your bird's best chance.


----------



## tiellytiel

enigma731 said:


> I don't know anything about Dr. Shephard but I know lots and lots of people who swear by Dr. Hutcheson. Honestly, on the basis of the pictures you've posted, your bird is in critical condition and there may not be any way to treat her no matter what you do. But Dr. Hutcheson is a great vet and a great surgeon according to my very good friends. I think he's your bird's best chance.


Do you know when your friends brought their birds to their? Was it recently?


----------



## enigma731

tiellytiel said:


> Do you know when your friends brought their birds to their? Was it recently?


The rescue I work with currently uses Dr. Hutcheson as their primary vet.


----------



## enigma731

....actually, now that I think about it, both of my girls were treated there before I adopted them.


----------



## tiellytiel

enigma731 said:


> The rescue I work with currently uses Dr. Hutcheson as their primary vet.


 Ok, I think I'll go there. If though, Dr. shephard has to take a look at my birds, I will leave. Although, I think she's retired already and it's only Dr. Huthcerson. Hopefully


----------



## tiellytiel

enigma731 said:


> ....actually, now that I think about it, both of my girls were treated there before I adopted them.


Was it a long time ago? Do you know when?


----------



## Set

If you leave the vet with your bird in that condition it is going to die.
You're better off taking the chance with a poor vet than letting your bird suffer.


----------



## tiellytiel

Set said:


> If you leave the vet with your bird in that condition it is going to die.
> You're better off taking the chance with a poor vet than letting your bird suffer.


There were many review of her killing people's pet that were in good condition(yelp, google, etc.) I wasn't goin to leave completely, I would go to the other place that's about 12 minutes from "for pet's sake"


----------



## enigma731

tiellytiel said:


> Was it a long time ago? Do you know when?


One two years ago, the other about 6 months. So recently. Plus I've seen and handled other rescue birds that were treated there, including a cockatoo with a really severe prolapse.


----------



## tiellytiel

enigma731 said:


> One two years ago, the other about 6 months. So recently. Plus I've seen and handled other rescue birds that were treated there, including a cockatoo with a really severe prolapse.


yeah, i think she retired then if you've never seen her there.


----------



## enigma731

tiellytiel said:


> yeah, i think she retired then if you've never seen her there.


To clarify, I personally have never been to For Pet's Sake. I don't live in Georgia anymore and I only visit the rescue occasionally, so I have no opportunity to go or take my birds there. But they are recommended very highly by people whose bird opinions I trust more than my own, and I would use them if I needed to.


----------



## tiellytiel

enigma731 said:


> To clarify, I personally have never been to For Pet's Sake. I don't live in Georgia anymore and I only visit the rescue occasionally, so I have no opportunity to go or take my birds there. But they are recommended very highly by people whose bird opinions I trust more than my own, and I would use them if I needed to.


oh ok thnxs


----------



## karendh

I really do feel for you in the awful situation you find yourself in regarding your bird and the comment that your parents would hit you is shocking and I might add, illegal. I think it would be best for your little bird if you are able to find a new home where it may be taken care of properly and that means access to vet care. Maybe it would be best if you don't have another pet until you are older and can make decisions regarding vet care yourself without interference from your parents as all pets need vet care at times. Good luck and do your best for your pet, which you obviously love.


----------



## karendh

Just another thought, do you have access to a local ASPCA?


----------



## urbandecayno5

tiellytiel said:


> Ok, I think I'll go there. If though, Dr. shephard has to take a look at my birds, I will leave. Although, I think she's retired already and it's only Dr. Huthcerson. Hopefully



I wouldn't leave if another vet saw your bird.
You cannot leave her in that state any longer then you have to because of some yelp reviews. Most people only post on those things when angry. Think about how many hundreds of animals go there a day. This is an emergency situation 

Someone recommended me to a vet when my dog got extremely sick. She had wonderful reviews and everything. Well thousands of dollars later and a bunch of pointless tests/ xrays/ ultrasounds.. he was still sick and I thought he was going to die
I went to a new vet and it ended up just being a relapse in his lyme disease and he just needed antibiotics. It took 10 minutes for her to tell just looking at his blood work.

Point being don't put all your faith and decisions in some reviews
Everyday you wait without any treatment the more likely your bird will die anyway


----------



## tiellytiel

I took her to the vet this morning. The vet said she had fluid where the big lump was and he drained some of the fluid. I notice the bump is less smaller now but now that much. The vet said that it is a tumour in her ovary or reproductive system. He said it was something that can't be prevented that it is like cancer. there's no cure. THe fluid is gonna keep building up. He said the best I could do is give her the 2 antibiotics everyday and take her to the vet while when the fluid builds to drain it and make her feel comfortable. He said he've done surgery on cockatiels but no sucesses. Is is true that there's no real cure for this?


----------



## tiellytiel

karendh said:


> Just another thought, do you have access to a local ASPCA?


Yes I do have access to the aspca, but I did take her to the vet today. Read my other post.


----------



## roxy culver

If its a tumor, no there might not be a good cure. Putting a tiel under for surgery is dangerous enough, but a sick one is even worse and he may not be comfortable with doing that. 

You can do these treatments but they're only going to be temporary and its going to keep coming back from what it sounds like. I'm very sorry.


----------



## enigma731

tiellytiel said:


> I took her to the vet this morning. The vet said she had fluid where the big lump was and he drained some of the fluid. I notice the bump is less smaller now but now that much. The vet said that it is a tumour in her ovary or reproductive system. He said it was something that can't be prevented that it is like cancer. there's no cure. THe fluid is gonna keep building up. He said the best I could do is give her the 2 antibiotics everyday and take her to the vet while when the fluid builds to drain it and make her feel comfortable. He said he've done surgery on cockatiels but no sucesses. Is is true that there's no real cure for this?


Most likely that is correct. A vet would know better than I would, but I can say anecdotally that I have never heard of anyone being able to successfully treat a reproductive tumor in cockatiels. They just can't survive that kind of surgery in most cases.


----------



## tiellytiel

He said that the tumours can spread to the rest of the body and she has a lump on her chest. She's also keeps on plucking where the tumour near her butt is. I've cried today when I heard the news and IDK what else to do but what they said too. I may go to another vet just to get a second opinion if possible. There has got to be some other way to cure this completely


----------



## bjknight93

Unfortunately, unless you let her undergo the risky (and costly) surgery then there is nothing they can do to cure this. 

If it were my bird, I'd give the antibiotics and drain the fluid as often as need be _as long as she was comfortable_. If I felt that she got to the point where her quality of life became poor and she was constantly miserable then I would make the decision to have her humanely euthanized. That is only fair to her..it would be selfish to keep her alive for my own contentment. 

I'm sorry her diagnosis is so sharp.


----------



## BabyMoo

I'm sorry to hear about your cockatiel's diagnosis. I imagine that ovarian cancer in birds might be the same as in humans. Ovarian cancer in humans is deadly, especially if not caught extremely early. The fluid is definitely not a good sign if it is ascites. If it is ascites, which I believe it is but the vet can confirm it for you, it happens when the cancer has spread to other parts of the body (metastasized). I'm not saying that is the case with your cockatiel but it is possible. Diuretics can be a treatment for ascites in humans. 

Also, in humans, the treatment for ovarian cancer is the removal of the ovaries, chemotherapy, and radiation. In the USA, according to the CDC, 76% of patients with this cancer survive 1 year after being diagnosed. If diagnosed early and treated, 94% hit the 5 yr survival mark. 45% live longer than the 5 yrs after diagnosis. Now, this information is for humans but I'm telling you the information so that you can see how difficult this cancer is. I don't know the statistics for cockatiels, your vet can get that information for you. Per the information given by your vet, it seems that she is in an advanced stage though. I recommend asking the vet about her prognosis and for the best care for her given her prognosis and your circumstances. 

You might find this information interesting. It is about ascites and its from WebMD (its for humans but sometimes there is not much difference b/w humans and animals).
http://answers.webmd.com/answers/1178453/what-causes-ascites 

CDC page information was taken from:
http://www.healthguideinfo.com/ovarian-cancer/p87789/

*Here are two pages that I thought were interesting regarding bird tumors/cancer.* 
http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/cancer.html
http://www.birds.com/blog/understanding-bird-cancer/

Do you know if the vet will have the fluid analyzed for cancer cells? 

Wishing you and your cockatiel all the best with this.

Caro


----------



## sunnysmom

I'm very sorry you didn't get better news. Please continue to keep us posted as to how she is doing.


----------



## Vickitiel

Sounds like she will need to be put down. I'm sorry


----------



## karendh

I agree with the previous post. I think it would be the kindest thing to do. I'm so sorry.


----------



## tiellytiel

sorry it's been a while since i've been on. i've been busy. I took her to the vet wednesday again bc they called me. She was rapidly breathing. He drained more this time to help her and it was free of charge which is very courteous. He said I could bring her in as needed to drain the fluid when i notice she's breathing very heavily and that it would be free of charge. It's very courteous. She's better now with her breathing. She doesn't seem completely miserable. She seems normal except that she likes to nap a little more which she's been like that b4. She still likes to eat and play. I've been giving her the meds and well yeah and just looking and caring for her. The vet said he had another female cockatiel patient who was in the same situation as mines and that he's drains the fluid every once in a while and that she's flying and doing fine. It helped me to feel better although I'm still worried.


----------



## tiellytiel

BabyMoo said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your cockatiel's diagnosis. I imagine that ovarian cancer in birds might be the same as in humans. Ovarian cancer in humans is deadly, especially if not caught extremely early. The fluid is definitely not a good sign if it is ascites. If it is ascites, which I believe it is but the vet can confirm it for you, it happens when the cancer has spread to other parts of the body (metastasized). I'm not saying that is the case with your cockatiel but it is possible. Diuretics can be a treatment for ascites in humans.
> 
> Also, in humans, the treatment for ovarian cancer is the removal of the ovaries, chemotherapy, and radiation. In the USA, according to the CDC, 76% of patients with this cancer survive 1 year after being diagnosed. If diagnosed early and treated, 94% hit the 5 yr survival mark. 45% live longer than the 5 yrs after diagnosis. Now, this information is for humans but I'm telling you the information so that you can see how difficult this cancer is. I don't know the statistics for cockatiels, your vet can get that information for you. Per the information given by your vet, it seems that she is in an advanced stage though. I recommend asking the vet about her prognosis and for the best care for her given her prognosis and your circumstances.
> 
> You might find this information interesting. It is about ascites and its from WebMD (its for humans but sometimes there is not much difference b/w humans and animals).
> http://answers.webmd.com/answers/1178453/what-causes-ascites
> 
> CDC page information was taken from:
> http://www.healthguideinfo.com/ovarian-cancer/p87789/
> 
> *Here are two pages that I thought were interesting regarding bird tumors/cancer.*
> http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/cancer.html
> http://www.birds.com/blog/understanding-bird-cancer/
> 
> Do you know if the vet will have the fluid analyzed for cancer cells?
> 
> Wishing you and your cockatiel all the best with this.
> 
> Caro


OMG I read the information about tumours in birds. It was so sad about other birds. I was trying not to cry and mt bird. THe vet just said it could be a life and death situation for your bird. I'm scared to ask for the prognosis though of how long she'll live. I'm not sure if the vet will have the fluid anylyzed for cancer cells but i would be scared to find out.


----------



## tiellytiel

Saturday night I noticed her behavior change. She was on the floor most of the time and her eyes were closed most of the time. Yesterday she was the same and she didn't eat much. Her feet seemed darker in color. Today when I woke up this morning I saw her dead on the floor :'(. http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=459089#post459089


----------



## sunnysmom

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Vickitiel

I'm sorry to hear she passed. I hope she's flying high in heaven. RIP.


----------

